# Solved: Percentage of total in excel



## anonymos105 (May 6, 2005)

This is a simple one I think just not sure the way to approach it

I have a list of numbers in column "b" with the total at the bottom (ex numbers are cells b1-b4 and the total is in b5) in column "c" I would like the percent of the total ( for ex if b1= $50, b2=$25, b3=$75, b4=$50 and b5 would therefore = $200 as the total c1 should = 25%, c2=13%, c3=38% and c4=25% for a total of 100%) 

Ok so my problem is how do I propogate the formula through all of column c. IE I know the formula would be c1 =b1/b5, c2 =b2/b5, c3 =b3/b5 etc... if I try to do the drag box or paste special it keeps adjusting the second value as well ex... c1=b1/b5, c2=b2/b6, c3= b3/b7 etc...

How can I do a large group of cells without manually entering the formulas or having to go through each one and correct the formula manually. The number of cells I am using makes this prohibitive


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Make the formula for C1 to be C1=B1/$B$5 and then drag-copy it through C2 to C4.

The dollar signs lock the row and column cell references.

EDIT: If you are entering cell references in the formula by clicking in the cells, pressing the F4 key toggles through all of the lock settings (column & row, column only, row only, or none) for the cell.


----------



## anonymos105 (May 6, 2005)

It's funny i've looked at formulas before and have seen the dollar sign and never quite put two and two together. Anyway that did it and thanks for the help cwwozniak.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad to have helped out. :up: 

As the originator of the thread, you can keep our moderators happy by marking it Solved in the drop down Thread Tools menu above the first post on each page.


----------

